
Oregon has more legal cannabis than the state can consume in six years - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1546498/oregon-has-a-massive-oversupply-of-legal-cannabis/
======
johan_larson
QZ: Oregon has more legal cannabis than they can consume in six years.

OREGON: Challenge accepted.

------
dklsafhjskljfl
It's SOOO cheap, and you get so much free product (every shop is desperately
trying to build loyalty through superior service and bribes).

If I smoked weed, it'd be heaven.

~~~
kombucha2
How cheap is CHEAP and what is the quality? Genuinely curious.

~~~
marpstar
My "smoking buddy" from college has been in Portland for about 5 years now and
the deals he's told me about since legalization are just ridiculous. $80/oz
for first-time customers. Regular deals at $5/g or $10 for an eighth. It was
even crazier deals before the state started collecting tax on it.

For comparison, in the Midwest USA an ounce can be had for ~$250 and smaller
quantities are typically between $10-$20/g, depending on quality.

Quality is on par with what's available on the street in the Midwest which,
from my understanding, is generally being exported from Colorado and
California.

------
klyrs
I mean, the world had three times the oil reserves required to hit 2C back in
2012, and that didn't stop the permian basin boom...

------
EliRivers
My expectation from this is to see Oregon now turn its attention to other
states and convince them to go legal so it can offload its product and, if it
moves fast, establish dominance in those other states. Is this happening?

~~~
Meph504
They can't export it until federal law changes.

------
wil421
How else will they supply the non-legalized states?

